

Rackspace Launches Service Registry - tomazmuraus
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/keep-track-of-your-services-and-applications-with-the-new-rackspace-service-registry/

======
pquerna
I think this will be a great product for startups -- everyone wants to build
products on top of a dynamic environment, but to really do it, you would need
to invest in heavy use of things like using Zookeeper -- but Zookeeper has a
very high cost to integrate and maintain.

Netflix has released something very similar, Eureka, as open source here:

<http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/09/eureka.html>

But the Rackspace Service Registry comes with a SaaS model, more client
libraries, and is hopefully easier to integrate.

(disclaimer, I work at Rackspace, but not on this product)

~~~
donavanm
This is interesting. How er the true cost of inter service discovery is in
maintenance. Adding a new service is trivial. Deprecating a service, or an API
major rev, is a PITA. Eventually you just end up with an unmaintainable morass
of "deprecated" services and dead ends.

Speaking of, what's the work flow around service API revs? New config knob
then query on the client side? Create a new service instance.

~~~
substack
The service registry I wrote (<http://github.com/substack/seaport>) is
fundamentally version-aware to avoid this problem. You register services with
a semver such as `web@1.2.3` and then clients or other services query for
registered services with semver query strings such as `web@1.2.x`. This way
you can specify your breaking changes much more explicitly and not need to
port over the clients to the new service all at once.

------
Loic
You can also use Doozer(d)[0] which is similar to Apache Zookeeper[1] and
Google Chubby[2].

[0] <https://github.com/ha/doozerd>

[1] <http://zookeeper.apache.org/>

[2] <http://research.google.com/archive/chubby.html>

~~~
ddispaltro
I was under the impression that Doozer was ditched by Heroku, keep in mind
this was through the grapevine and therefore; it's speculation.

~~~
stock_toaster
This[1] seems to be the fork most people are following these days.

[1]: <https://github.com/4ad/doozerd>

